# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  AI voice actors, Replica Media Pty Ltd, Brisbane, Queensland, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - Replica Media Pty Ltd

Home page - replicastudios.com/product/voice

----------


## Airicist

Replica: AI voice actors for Unreal Engine

Nov 18, 2020




> Sign up for a free trial with 30 minutes of voice credit: https://replicastudios.com/unreal
> 
> Bring your metaverse to life with next-generation AI vocal performances. Replica's Unreal Engine plugin provides realistic-sounding synthetic voices for your games.

----------


## Airicist

The Quest (Replica Studios + Metahuman Creator)
July 13, 2021




> The team at Replica Studios developed this short movie using UE Metahumans + Replica to showcase our approach to solving voice acting + lip-sync using a new plugin we are developing for Metahumans.
> 
> The product and tools we used to create this are soon going to be made available to all UE developers. Sign up to the waitlist here - replicastudios.com/metahumans

----------


## Airicist

Article "Replica Studios goes early access with AI voice actors for Unreal’s MetaHuman Creator"

by Dean Takahashi
July 14, 2021

MetaHuman Creator, Epic Games, Inc.

----------

